Ask HN: Your favorite functional programming language and why? - max_
======
throwaway7645
F#. It is well supported and the tooling works out of the box. Lots of data
analysis tools, winforms for graphs, REPL...etc. The doc could be better
though and there is no real beginner tutorials. Everything assumes
intermediate to advanced C# knowledge.

------
stuarto
Scala -- great online learning resources (Coursera series), good integration
with Eclipse, unique and convenient "worksheet" interface and repl, and
significant benefits when working developing big data applications with Spark.

